# The 5th Doctor, Tegan, and a couple Daleks



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

One evening a few weeks ago, a buddy of mine from Cali was blathering at me about the new Doctor Who series, and grumbled that figures were not available in G..... Later that night, I stumbled on a pattern for a paper Dalek, and thought, hmmmmm.
http://members.tripod.com/~DalekFactory/getpattern.gif 


Using stuff I had on hand, this was the result. Not perfect, but a reasonable approximation from a short distance. I'll probably tweak them a bit later.










Next was the Doctor, I settled on Peter Davidson because Tom Bakers scarf sounded like too much trouble, and I had a cheapy figure from Hong Kong to start from. (the one on the left)











Here was my first effort-









Again, close, but not quite good enough. I used some Bondo spot putty to lengthen his coat, added his trademark bit of celery, and he came out MUCH better. While I was at it I decided he needed a companion, the woman figure on the right in the above pic was beyond hideous as shipped, but with a little putty and paint I think she makes an OK Tegan Jovanka.










Thanks to board member Spule 4 (Garrett) for this pic to work from









Yes, I know, I need to build me a Tardis yet.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Good work Mik..... 

I often wondered what the "scale" of the Dapol Daleks is (was)?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Where's the Celery Stalk?


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

The green spot on his lapel. 

Nice work. I liked the 5th Doctor best, but the stories for the 6th were more interesting (ie, weirder).


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Baker (#4) is still tops in my book....


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

_Definitely _need the Tardis!!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been looking for a TARDIS about 3 inches (7ft in 1:29) tall. Might have to make one. 

I tried getting TARDIS license plates, but Illinois' online application kept saying, "Obscene or foreign words not allowed."


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 03/04/2009 7:25 AM
I've been looking for a TARDIS about 3 inches (7ft in 1:29) tall. Might have to make one. 

I tried getting TARDIS license plates, but Illinois' online application kept saying, "Obscene or foreign words not allowed."


You could try going to the license bureau and standing in line for hours. Speaking to a person directly often helps in this case.

Figure this one out:

AWYMATO

or

OMA OMA

(Hint: both only work for the front of the car.)


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Torby,
Check this out for a Tardis. Might be a little small at three inches.
Steve

http://www.lemaxvillages.com/servlet/the-900/Lemax-Christmas-Accessory-cln--Telephone/Detail


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Doctor-Who-Tardis-Powered-Station/dp/B000T5OC4G



Look for this USB hub, Amazon is out but others still carry them


----------



## dana (Jan 7, 2008)

http://www.airfix.com/airfix-products/doctor-who/


----------



## dana (Jan 7, 2008)

just made a tardis plate 

http://www.acme.com/licensemaker/licensemaker.cgi?state=Iowa&text=tardis&plate=1997&r=92363830


----------



## farmerted (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 03/04/2009 6:43 PM
http://www.amazon.com/Doctor-Who-Tardis-Powered-Station/dp/B000T5OC4G



Look for this USB hub, Amazon is out but others still carry them 



Vic,

What a great find that USB hub is!! I'll have to search the 'net for one. Thanks for the head's up!!

-Jon


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, so tried to build a TARDIS, but seems I boobered the dimensions a bit. 


Basic box, 4" the balsa sides are 4" tall and 2-5/8" wide... Knowing what I do now, 3-1/2" tall and 2-1/4" or so wide would have been better. 









Adding the corner trim and center dividers 









Horizontal framing added... here's where it became rather obvious that my TARDIS was too fat 









roof and light installed 









Base coat of color, as you can see it's just too big for the 1/24 Doctor. I'll make the window framing bits out of thin HO scale plastic lumber... after I decide if I'm going to keep it, chop n channel it, or scrap it and start over. Yes B&O blue is a bit too dark, but it is what I had here... 









comments? suggestions?


----------



## dana (Jan 7, 2008)

heres info on british police boxes 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Police_box 

keep it as the doctor & his fellowtraveller/asistants plus the timemachinery would need a big box for the time warps traveled .


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

No problem with size. It's bigger on the inside than the outside.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

TARDIS on a diet.... One of the great things about Welder glue is it takes a while to get hard. I shortened it a little and narrowed it a lot (now the basic side panels are 3-3/4" tall and 2-1/8" wide). Trimming the sides, roof and base, plus shortening 40 trim pieces and 4 corner assemblies took about half an hour, compared to the hour it took to build the silly thing in the first place. Still a bit too tall (the doors on the TARDIS were only 6' 4", as compared to a real police box's 6' 10"-- mine are now somewhere in the neighborhood of 6' 11"), but I can live with it


----------

